# 2014 OWF Vic's Sports Center Lake Erie Open



## OWF (Oct 15, 2009)

The OWF is once again teaming with Vic's Sports Center to host the 2014 Lake Erie Open. This year the tournament will be a 2 day event out of Ashtabula, OH August 23, 24.

100% Payout of Entry Fee
Guaranteed $2500 1st place
$200 entry fee/team
2 or 3 person teams
7am - 4pm each day
Launch Site: ARU
If there is a blow day tournament will be reduced to 1 day

Bonus Payouts
Big Walleye
Big Sheephead
Best Family Team
Vic's Customer Contingency Bonus $250 to qualifying winner
Ranger Contingency Bonus $250 to qualifying winner
Starcraft Contingency Bonus $250 to qualifying winner

Optional $50 sidepot for each day of competition (can pay sidepot morning of)

Find more information at www.fishowf.com


----------



## OWF (Oct 15, 2009)

Entries are due by Thursday August 21st at Midnight!


----------



## OWF (Oct 15, 2009)

The OWF is once again teaming with Vic's Sports Center to host the 2014 Lake Erie Open. This year the tournament will be a 2 day event out of Ashtabula, OH August 23, 24.

100% Payout of Entry Fee
Guaranteed $2500 1st place
$200 entry fee/team
2 or 3 person teams
7am - 4pm each day
Launch Site: ARU
If there is a blow day tournament will be reduced to 1 day

Bonus Payouts
Big Walleye
Big Sheephead
Best Family Team
Vic's Customer Contingency Bonus $250 to qualifying winner
Ranger Contingency Bonus $250 to qualifying winner
Starcraft Contingency Bonus $250 to qualifying winner

Optional $50 sidepot for each day of competition (can pay sidepot morning of)

Find more information at www.fishowf.com


----------



## OWF (Oct 15, 2009)

The OWF is once again teaming with Vic's Sports Center to host the 2014 Lake Erie Open. This year the tournament will be a 2 day event out of Ashtabula, OH August 23, 24.

*Entries due by Thursday, August 21st at midnight*

100% Payout of Entry Fee
Guaranteed $2500 1st place
$200 entry fee/team
2 or 3 person teams
7am - 4pm each day
Launch Site: ARU
If there is a blow day tournament will be reduced to 1 day

Bonus Payouts
Big Walleye
Big Sheephead
Best Family Team
Vic's Customer Contingency Bonus $250 to qualifying winner
Ranger Contingency Bonus $250 to qualifying winner
Starcraft Contingency Bonus $250 to qualifying winner

Optional $50 sidepot for each day of competition (can pay sidepot morning of)

Find more information at www.fishowf.com


----------

